# The basics for a petroleum engineer



## أوراغ (20 فبراير 2009)

The basics for a petroleum engineer

http://www.4shared.com/file/8241739...ngineer_and_geologist_wwwinhcforumhnet_.htmll​


----------



## fateh77 (20 فبراير 2009)

thank you very much for the link it is very helpfull


----------



## aly_zz (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## Eng Maro 2000 (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (22 مارس 2011)

مشكووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## OhaYou2500 (24 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الناس و زادك علما وعملا*


----------

